# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Help with norditropin simplexx 15mg 1.5 ml

## mickythumbs

Guys first time with GH

Need some help please

I need help with norditropin simplexx 15mg 1.5 ml ,I am trying to work out what 2IU in a 1ml syringe is , I have 100 units on my syringe so what is 2 IU

Thanks

Thumbs

----------


## mickythumbs

Think i posted in wrong thread , delete this one please

----------

